# euthanasia?



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

well.....i just called the vet to get a price on euthanizing a horse. It costs &75.00 and thenI would need to rent a back hoe. I have never been in this position with a large animal before.
I had actually thought about auction..but I can't bear to go there..she would be so frightened
I guess i will try one more stop at the vet..and if lou doesn't start breathing better..I feel the only right thing to do is put her down. Allthough she has an appetite, and is a bit friskier her expirations are just too hard. *Is this possibly damage that will repair itself some over time? *she is still on dex, has been damp here so no dust, I soak her hay for hours and hours, just really can't imagine how badly she will do in hot humid weather if she sucks so bad now. 
I feel a little sick. Is there any hope? If there is i will not do this I truly love my girl.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry ... been there, done that. And no, unfortunately, the damage does not repair itself. They struggle until something finally just gives out, sometimes with pneumonia or something along that line on top of it. I've had three ... one I was tough enough to put down when she should have been ... one I didn't realize something additional (probably pneumonia) was going on and although I did start antibiotics, she was gone within 24 hours ... the third was DH's old show/foundation mini stallion who struggled for years and should probably have been euthanized but DH just couldn't make that decision and we found him dead one morning.

The first one I don't regret ... I wish the other two had been euthanized as well. It is never easy, but it is the last kindness you can do for them.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't say if she'll get better, only your vet can tell you that.

When we had to put our old girl down we did it with a .22, point blank distance, at the exact right spot. Death was instant.

Is there someone around you who has experience with cattle or other large animals who could shoot her for you? 

Also, call around to zoos, wildlife rehabilitation services and universities and see if they can make use of the remains. Actually, call the universities* first*. Any school with a vet program needs a steady supply of large animals. If she has a terminal illness, she will be VERY well treated and cared for and used for surgical testing. They pamper them and then one day they put them under, practice several surgeries, and then stop their hearts. The animal never feels a thing and it is a very important contribution to the education of future veterinary surgeons.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I am so sorry. I had hoped the dex would get her through the flareup and she'd be more comfortable. Ask your Vet if it's possible to increase the doseage, my old gelding was on 12-15 cc (I'm sorry I don't remember exactly) and that would keep him comfortable for 3-4 weeks. Unfortunately, she may have more going on than just the COPD, since she didn't greatly improve with the dex I suspect that's what is happening.

You're right not to send her to auction, have her put down where she's comfortable. Do you have a neighbor with a backhoe?

Having experienced this situation over the years, it just doesn't get any easier. Remember that it's kinder to let them go a week early than a day late. 

I wish I could give you a hug. PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww, I am so very very sorry .


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

You can also ask your vet about livestock removal services - there are two in my area and I used one of them once for a cow we had to put down. Very kind and discreet. They aren't free, but may be cheaper than a backhoe.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

We put my friend's horse down early last year and it wasn't a "great" thing but it was the right thing. He was 33 years old and had a stroke. He could hardly stand and actually knocked teeth out as he was trying to stay up in his stall. We had the vet put him down and then cremated. Let's just say it was significantly more expensive than what you mentioned.

It's not an easy choice but sometimes it's the best. I'm so sorry.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

So sorry about your horse. If your vet can't make the horse comfortable, then it would be kindest to put the horse down where she is comfortable being. An auction is NOT the place to send an ailing animal, the trip alone would stress her out.

You might call the local septic tank installer. My local guy brought his backhoe over and buried my last two that I had to have put down. He charged a pretty good fee, but he did a great job and was very respectful to my animals.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

how big a hole do we need? I talked to vet again today. I wish I had saw your post IP about increasing the dex. We are going to try a diff antibiotic. I will be bringing her in next week..one way or another. Bless her lil heart. I just want to cry.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Its really hard and I'm sorry, BTDT. In my case my mare had chronic laminitis from Cushings, and rather than try to string her along on Bute (which wasn't working all that well to control the pain) I opted to put her down. I had the vet do the deed, the guy up the road came down for $75 dug the hole and buried her up on the back hill of the farm. 
I took a lot of comfort knowing that I did what was right, even though it was hard. I'd do the same thing with another of mine, if I had to go that direction again.
Its far kinder to deal with it at home, than haul her to a sale and have her panic and be abandoned.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

lamoncha lover said:


> how big a hole do we need? I talked to vet again today. I wish I had saw your post IP about increasing the dex. We are going to try a diff antibiotic. I will be bringing her in next week..one way or another. Bless her lil heart. I just want to cry.


A big hole, at least 6 feet deep and I'd say 8x8? My gelding was a little guy only 14.1 in shoes and that's about the size we used. If your mare is bigger then the hole should be a little bigger.

But the problem could be an infection and a change in antibiotic could do the trick. Even if she responds well I'd think long and hard about how she'll do in the summer humidity. I put my old guy in the summer because I didn't want to go out and find him down in a snow drift and have no way to get him up.

You will cry and that's OK it just shows you love her.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

ohio gal/..I would not do that to her. She is a pretty shy mare..It took her a long time to bond with me..and still will not let anyone else catch her. I figured she learned to trust me..I couldn't betray that trust, I won't let her down.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Our local backhoe guys charge about $125 for burying a horse. They do this service on a regular basis. Our guy was very good, nice deep hole, since the local codes require 6ft of dirt on top of the animal. He piled it pretty high, but sometimes the dirt sinks way down over time, so being overfilled at the start is good.

We tie the legs so they are folded, so we don't need such a big hole, makes the body easier to handle moving it.

Lung problems in horses just are hard to deal with. Most are not fixable. Horse that can't breathe is suffering. Has Vet done swabs to check for infection? If you keep throwing antibiotics at the problem, with not know specifically what the problem is, you will only be making the germs stronger by not actually killing them. They get resistant with little hits, not using a killing dose.

My Allergic horse just got sensitive to more different things around the place. They each caused reactions in him. Steroid treatments had him leaking serum thru his skin, hair falling out. He was too nice to be tormented with attacks, various meds that only helped for a little bit. We put him down along with another older horse that day. She had an old hoof injury, had saved her bad leg, worn out the good leg, so she was dead lame, not fixable in both fronts. Time to let her go too. It was a very bad day at our house.

With all the meds horse has been taking, she is not a good donation for feeding other animals. You will sicken or kill the zoo animals who consume the medicine laden flesh. Old, unmedicated horses are good donation prospects. Not animals that have been fed chemicals to treat them. Heck, selling beef cattle, you have to keep them off meds from 30 to 120 days so they can be safely eaten!! Just get someone in to dig the hole, then put her down. Ask for the 2 step method, so she goes easy. Giving them a good end is as important as taking care of them every day for the nice owner. Hard on us, but kinder for the horse.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

goodhors said:


> We tie the legs so they are folded, so we don't need such a big hole, makes the body easier to handle moving it.


Here is a good article on folding a dead horse. It's horrible to talk about but it's a necessary thing to think about when we are all dealing with these dear friends of ours that will eventually face death. 

http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-177165.html


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

If local codes allow for it, you can actually compost large livestock above-ground. Cheaper that way for some people. Euthanize with a bullet or via the vet in a convenient place. Drive T-posts in the ground in a circle that is 4' wider than the edges of the animal's limbs. Run mesh fence around the T-posts. Fill with dirt and organic debris (the more finely-chopped, the better) to a depth of at least 3' above the animal.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Zoo's, big cat refuges and wild animal parks also often take donations of animals provided they do not have drugs in their systems that are potentially harmful to the animals they are feeding. There was a wild life park near where I lived when I first moved to Oregon and we did take a older mare there. They do this all the time so they know how to dispatch an animal in a humane fashion and it doesn't cost you anything, plus it benefits the critters at the park/zoo.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Oregon Julie said:


> Zoo's, big cat refuges and wild animal parks also often take donations of animals provided they do not have drugs in their systems that are potentially harmful to the animals they are feeding. There was a wild life park near where I lived when I first moved to Oregon and we did take a older mare there. They do this all the time so they know how to dispatch an animal in a humane fashion and it doesn't cost you anything, plus it benefits the critters at the park/zoo.


The antibiotics in her system might make this impossible, but it is a good suggestion, and certainly doesn't hurt to call them and ask. 

I am a big supporter of euthanasia with a well placed bullet as opposed to using chemicals administered by the vet, for several reasons. There have been studies done that suggest that the brain is not rendered immediately unconscious when euthanasia chemicals are given, and I have personally seen one of my horses struggle hard to fight the drugs before going down, it was very graphic and something that I hope I never have to see again. With a well placed bullet, the brain is dead immediately, there is no pain, no stuggle, nothing. The cost of paying an experienced farmer or hunter to come out is also generally much, much less than the vet. I am surprised by your vet's price estimate, both of the horses that I've euthanized have cost over $500, without a backhoe. 

So sorry for what you are going through. We just lost one of our percherons to an intestinal blockage that he fought with for weeks. There was nothing the vet could do for him. He was a magnificent animal and is sorely missed. Looking back, we probably should not have let it persist for so long. We were holding onto hope that he might recover. It is a very tough decision that you are faced with, but it sounds like you are looking at it realistically, which is something that a lot of people struggle with. Best of luck, I know you will do the right thing for her.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Wasn't your horse a candidate for surgery at Cornell, TroutRiver? They have wonderful Vets, a friend's mare is up there now with a fractured cannon bone and she should recover completely.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

COPD is a terminal illness, human or horse. I'd check with universities to see if they could use your girl. Check your laws. Here, when a horse dies you must have it rendered. Rendering is not cheap at all. Of course, sometimes sick horses just disappear. You just never know when the backhoe fairy will come and do something with a dead horse. I think this is nuts. You can bury a cow but you can't bury a horse. Seems to me that it'd be far more to bury a cow. You could spread diseases like mad cow.

I am so sorry this is happening. It is so hard when our big doggies die.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh Lamoncha, I am so sorry for the decision you have to make. Go sit with your girl, watch her and talk to her. Listen to your heart and do whats right for her. I volunteer for a horse rescue that goes to auctions regularly -- auction is never an option for an equine, they are terrified. Bless you for not doing that to her. When I put my Romeo down I stood at his head and told him what a good boy he was. There was no pain for him in the end, and no fear. He was with the human he trusted, ate some yummy grain and went to sleep. Like Trout said, it cost me just under $500.00, but that was with removal of his body -- I had no property at that time. I know you will do the same for your girl. Hugs to you


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oregon Julie said:


> Zoo's, big cat refuges and wild animal parks also often take donations of animals provided they do not have drugs in their systems that are potentially harmful to the animals they are feeding. There was a wild life park near where I lived when I first moved to Oregon and we did take a older mare there. They do this all the time so they know how to dispatch an animal in a humane fashion and it doesn't cost you anything, plus it benefits the critters at the park/zoo.


We did this with two of my horses. They rode to the zoo munching 4th cutting alfalfa and before we pulled in we rubbed Vick's salve in their noses so they wouldn't smell the lions. (I say we, but my husband took them for me to spare me). I preferred them being euthanized by bullet and it was quick and humane and they weren't afraid at all.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonder if you could check or advertise in Craig's list to have someone come and help you out?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

called the septic man...he would charge $75 to dig the hole. Hoping he'd be kind enough to fill it too. 
I am just watching now...to see how it will play out. she is coming up to meet me now when I whistle and call her name. Eating good. Has a swing to her step, som eperk back and has a bit of her NOT mellow personality. When she was more lethargic I probably could have done a mask..not so sure now. Guess it doesn't matter cuz of all the folks sending the one they have in the closet collecting dust..not a one did. still fast respirations but vet did say that some of that may subside. Noticed some whitish opaque snot today. Not a ton but some strands. Wonder if I should try an expectorant to clear that crud out?
I have not given up hope, and I will not hang on if she starts to decline. If she looses her appetite again, or just stands in one spot. 
My vet said in horses like her you look at quality of life. If she is miserable of course there is only 1 option. As long as I see some progress i will try a bit longer. If I have to put her down, I will have to borrow a bigger trailer and have the vet put her down in it. Then I will bring her to the land where she will have a spot ready. It should be very low stress for her. For me however. I would want to be there for her..but not sure i would be able to. But my presnse would be a good hting for her///not so much for me..I will have to decide..or maybe for now i won't need to


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

You have enough opinions on here already so I'm not going to add any. Just want to say I'm so sorry. It is the part of animal ownership that just really stinks.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Lamoncha, hard as it is, I've always been there comforting my friends as they were being euthanized. 4 horses and many dogs. I know some people have bad stories about when they had an animal euthanized, but all the ones I've witnessed have been very peaceful.

We have the neighbor come with his backhoe and get the grave dug beforehand. I lead the horse to the area and the vet will put them down near the hole. Hubby then pushes them in with the front loader on his tractor and fills in the dirt. It's always been very stress free for the horse.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I just euthanized my old friend Wednesday morning. It was one of the hardest things I have had to do--she was 32. Although she went peaceful and is buried here, I would NEVER had considered sending her to auction--although I have sent others for various reasons---she was never going anywhere but resting in the far corner of the pasture. She was still healthy and sound except for arthritis in her knees--but I could tell she was in terrible pain, and she "told" me it was time. I have had many horses and livestock over the years, but sometimes you have that special one that really touches your soul, you have to listen to not only your heart, but your mind to tell you what is best--no one can really make that decision for you. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Wasn't your horse a candidate for surgery at Cornell, TroutRiver? They have wonderful Vets, a friend's mare is up there now with a fractured cannon bone and she should recover completely.


Nope, you must be thinking of someone else. The horse I mentioned died about 8 years ago. 

To the OP, good to hear that she's doing a little better. It sounds like she's not ready to go just yet. You will know when it's time, it sounds like you're looking at it just the right way.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

she is actually doing wonderful. no longer even getting breathing treatments. its incredible!


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

We have a local rendering company. They pick up dead cattle at the local feedlots, etc. Luckily we are not too far from one of the feedlots. They charge about $100 to pick up a dead full size horse. I have used them several times over the yrs and they have always been super nice and respectful. Our vet charges $50 just for call fee so putting one down and disposal costs get up to about $200. I was told the rendering company will also euthannize by shooting the horse if you want. This is included in their regular fee. I haven't done this yet but am thinking about it for next time. I have heard they are very proficient as they do this all the time.


----------

